# SDR 35 PVC sewer pipe lengths



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we pull a 16' trench box. years back, pvc pipe was 12 1/2' long. worked out great, easy figuring, 8 lengths made 100'....and fit in the box nicely. then the manufacturer's went to 13'. just got a load in today. damn stuff is 14' long, we're working in very sandy soil right now, and it sucks!!! only gives you a foot on each end of the box to work in.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Day,
You may want to brush up on your welding skills, in a year or two you may have to add a couple of feet to your trench box:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmmm.......we still get it in 13 footers.

What size machines do you use for sanitary lines ?? You may have to switch to a 20' box instead.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Day,

Do you know the manufacturer of the pipe you buy? I looked at a brochure today and they listed 14' & 20' lengths.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

most of our pipe is made either by diamond, or northern pipe


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Day the brouchure I saw today was for Diamond. So I guess they made a change on you.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

14 footers here for about a year. The trailers went to 53' and the pipe went to 14'.
We've been pulling 20' mules as a rule for at least 5 years. 16' boxes got to be more of a nuisance than the cost savings merited. We thought about going to a 24 footer on the last purchase but didn't.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> 14 footers here for about a year. The trailers went to 53' and the pipe went to 14'.
> We've been pulling 20' mules as a rule for at least 5 years. 16' boxes got to be more of a nuisance than the cost savings merited. We thought about going to a 24 footer on the last purchase but didn't.



What size machines do you trench with ??


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we dig with a 210 lc-7 hyundai, compact with 690elc deere....but looking at replacing the 690 with a 250-270 sized machine. in south dakota, anything heavier is a permitting nightmare to move.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

rino1494 said:


> What size machines do you trench with ??


 Both crew's run Hitachi 330's. One crew tamps with a Hitachi 160 and the other with a 200.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> 33 metric ton (330's) machines.



That's what I figured. We have a 200......a 20 footer is just a bit much for it.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the first machines i had was a 200 hitachi we dug with, and compacted with a 50 drott...that was a perfect match, that drott had LOTS of reach, and that's what we want to get back to with the 250-270 sized machine. very little of our work is over 17-18' deep. and 300 or smaller machines are much easier for us to move around


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> ...looking at replacing the 690 with a 250-270 sized machine. in south dakota, anything heavier is a permitting nightmare to move.


 What's up with that? I thought we had strict permitting regs. We have to move the 330's without buckets and fuel to squeek by. Bigger hoes (85K#+) need the counterweights removed. Despite that, there's plenty of guys that'll haul'em fully dressed during 'off hours' for a premium.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> ...a 50 drott...that drott had LOTS of reach...


and a loud ass detroit with dual exhaust? The first hoe i worked around was a 50 drott; it seemed huge back then. what did they weigh? the tiltable superstructure was trick wasn't it?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

your county probably has more people than our whole state...775k people...we have to size our equipment for the work in the area...unless we want to get into the mode of traveling into bigger markets in minnesota and nebraska...we could trailer/truck up to haul them, but unless we want to move around a lot....the additional expense just doesn't warrant buying the bigger trailer, license tags, and the annual permits to do it


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i would LOVE to see some manufacturer put the house leveler back on....we do a lot of rural water work, digging on ditch slopes on township/county roads...and you didn't have to bench that one track in to level it up, plus was wonderful digging basements on sloping lots, we dig basements with 6' buckets, and was nice to be able to level the structure up

if i remember right, that 50 drott weighed 53k


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I just looked up some old specs. I can hardly believe the old CAT 225's were only 22-23 metric ton machines. We used to get a lot done with them. This makes me wonder...


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

dad bought one of the very early 50's....v6-53 detroit... SN 1040. if you remember, they had a 2 speed hoist on them, dad's machine had 2 pedal, 2 lever controls on it...and you had a button on top of hoist control for 2 speed. the first yr we had the machine, had nothing but grief with it. had a commercial shearing pump, was taking them out every 40 hrs. drott finally came to conclusion....it was a tandem pump, but a single pickup off the hydraulic tank that manifolded into the tandem pump....when it was getting the shirt worked out of it, that single pickup wouldn't meet the demand of the pump...and cavitate it. they sent somebody out from wausau wis. plant and brazed another pickup line into the tank...problem solved. you talked about the straight up mufflers on the detroit...i swung into some trees once...cracked a manifold, ran it that way for about 2 weeks until dad took off and welded back up....maybe that's why i can't hear anymore


----------

